# Router table tops $20 + ship



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Router Top Phenolic | eBay , I know some here were lookin for phenolic tops, these may have variances due to them being seconds, shipping avg's about $50 to the east coast.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

cool. they would be great if you could pick them up. but the shipping is $53 and there is another $21 on top of that, so you are looking at a cost of closer to $95 to the door.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

The $21 handling fee is inluded in the shipping quote anmd these are solid phenolic tables,not plywood backed,Still not a bad price considering what a top cost nowadays, So $68 to Atlanta is pretty good IMO.Reason I know is I called the seller in Texas and he told me what was included in the quoted shipping cost that appears when you ask for a quote on E-bay


----------

